# Some venison recipes



## nontypical_buck (Dec 21, 2006)

Venison Soup

1 lb Venison; cut into bite-sized
-pieces
1 ea 46-ounce can vegetable
-cocktail juice (V-8)
1 ea 28-ounce can whole tomatoes;
-un-drained and chopped
2 med Red onions; chopped
1 tbl Worcestershire sauce
1/8 ts Hot sauce
4 lg Potatoes; peeled and cubed
3 med Carrots; sliced
4 sm Yellow squash; sliced
3 ea to 4 stalks celery; thinly
-sliced
2 med Green peppers; cut into 1-
-inch pieces

Combine first 6 ingredients in an 8-quart Dutch oven; bring to a
Boil. Reduce to medium heat; cover and cook 30 minutes, stirring
Occasionally. Stir in potatoes and carrots; cover and cook for 20
Minutes.
Add remaining vegetables to soup; cook uncovered, 10 additional
Minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender. Yield: 4 quarts.

Ground Venison Soup

1 lb. ground venison
4 carrots, chopped
1 can (28 oz.) tomatoes
2 beef bouillon cubes
10 peppercorns
1 onion, chopped
4 stalks celery, sliced
1 can (28 oz.) water
1½ tsp. thyme
½ cup barley
Parsley
Salt to taste

Brown the ground venison and onions. Add remaining ingredients. Cover. Simmer for about two hours.

VENISON CHILI

Ingredients

4 pounds venison, cut into 1/2 inch cubes or ground 
2 medium onions, chopped 
1 green pepper, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon chopped jalapeño pepper 
6 tablespoons oil 
8 tablespoons chili powder 
1 tablespoon ground cumin 
2 teaspoons garlic salt 
1 teaspoon oregano 
1/4 teaspoon Tabasco sauce 
2 cans beer, divided 
28 oz can whole tomatoes 
12 oz can tomato sauce 
6 oz can tomato paste 
4 oz can diced green chiles 
2 bay leaves

Directions
Sauté onions, green peppers, garlic and jalapeño in 2 tablespoons oil until onions are transparent; set aside
Brown venison in 4 tablespoons oil and combine with vegetables in large pot
Mix chili powder, cumin, garlic salt, oregano, Tabasco sauce and 1 can of beer; let stand a few minutes
Add sauce mixture, whole tomatoes, tomato sauce and tomato paste, chiles, bay leaves and second can of beer to vegetables and venison in pot
Stir
Cover and simmer for 3 hours, stirring often

Venison Pot Roast

3-pund venison roast
oil
1 1/2 cups beef broth
1/2 cup dry white or red wine
5 carrots, cut in 2-inch pieces
3 celery stalks, cut in 3-inch pieces
3 potatoes, quartered then halved
1 garlic clove chopped up
salt and pepper to taste

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Mix 1/3 cup flour, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder and 1 teaspoon parsley. Coat meat with the flour mixture and place in a Dutch oven. Brown it on all sides in a little oil. Add the broth, wine and any remaining flour mixture and stir. Cover and bake the roast for about 1 1/2 hours. Add the vegetables and bake for another hour. A delicious old-fashioned meal.


----------

